# For Beginners - What is the single most helpful advice or change made?



## 2IT (2 Apr 2016)

Sometimes we've been cycling so long, we forget what it's like to be a beginner. If someone were to ask me the most helpful skill for a beginner it would be "learn to get on and off the bike without falling". 

What's yours? One per "customer" please.


----------



## redvision95 (2 Apr 2016)

"treat everybody else on the road like they are idiots and adjust your riding to that, you'll be just fine"


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2016)

Clip in on the road bike


----------



## Zeffer (2 Apr 2016)

Get miles into your legs, the speed will come later.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2016)

Get the right size bike and set it up right, especially saddle height


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2016)

don't ride in the gutter - 1m out


----------



## RedRider (2 Apr 2016)

Don't overthink stuff - get on a bike and the rest will flow - you'll be fine.


----------



## alicat (2 Apr 2016)

Count the smiles not the miles.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2016)

keep it steel and easy no need for complications


----------



## ACS (2 Apr 2016)

Despite your inner child screaming at you otherwise; do not ride through puddles


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Apr 2016)

Spin.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2016)

Buy a track pump and use it.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Apr 2016)

The bike will be fine without upgrading the wheels/chainset etc etc


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2016)

enjoy


----------



## RMurphy195 (2 Apr 2016)

Keep the tyres pumped up


----------



## Truth (2 Apr 2016)

Keep the chain clean and lubed. Mickle method.....


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2016)

ACS said:


> Despite your inner child screaming at you otherwise; do not ride through puddles


No ... Ride through puddles, feet in the air, and smiling


----------



## gbb (2 Apr 2016)

Assert yourself on the road...eye contact, let motorists know what youre intending to do, they'll (generally) respect you for it.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2016)

up until my mid twenties, i used to hitch hike a lot. One of my more frequent hitches was from Lancaster to Waterfoot, about 45 miles. It'd take me anything between an hour to about six hours, but on average, about two or three hours. Anyhoo... one day i got picked up by a bloke who was a keen cyclist who (after hearing about my frequent hitching woes) informed me that a _young lad_ like me could easily cycle the 45 miles... I wasn't so sure since i figured bikes were only good for about 10 miles max, but he was convincing so i tried it... i haven't looked back since, or stuck my thumb out.


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> No ... Ride through puddles, feet in the air, and smiling


Only if you can see the road through the puddle! Beware Submarine Pothole


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2016)

Profpointy said:


> don't ride in the gutter - 1m out


Related: ride "a door and a bit more" away from parked/stopped cars, else realise the risk.


----------



## JtB (2 Apr 2016)

Plan your routes so you only find yourself on the sorts of roads you want to cycle on.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Only if you can see the road through the puddle! Beware Submarine Pothole


Agreed ... But when it's clear, shallow and wide then it's the best way!


----------



## Profpointy (2 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Related: ride "a door and a bit more" away from parked/stopped cars, else realise the risk.



that's true as well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Buy a bike in the price bracket above what you think you need


----------



## DRM (2 Apr 2016)

Try and ride all year round, Winter miles lead to summer smiles.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2016)

Buy the bike that suits you: don't worry about trying to impress anyone else with an expensive but unsuitable bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> No ... Ride through puddles, feet in the air, and smiling


Aye, but I've got a rusted hub ... again!
Anyway, I would tell them: it's good to go on a bikability course, but beware of the crazy instructor that wants you to cycle through a 4 lane roundabout in rush hour when there's a perfectly good cycle path crossing just further along!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Apr 2016)

How to ride off a wheelsucker whilst pretending not to try.


----------



## coco69 (2 Apr 2016)

Remove the stablizers....1973


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

I wish I'd found group rides sooner also local sky rides. I presumed wrongly that all groups were fast speedy racy stuff. Whereas there's loads of social groups for all abilities.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Apr 2016)

Learn to look over your right shoulder without wobbling


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (2 Apr 2016)

Slow and steady and be ready.


----------



## Sharky (2 Apr 2016)

Difficult to answer without defining "beginner"


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2016)

Practice changing tubes at home.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Apr 2016)

Learn to fix a puncture in the cold, wet and dark.

Everything after that is a joyride.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Apr 2016)

Red ones go faster


----------



## mickle (2 Apr 2016)

http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=310&subjectId=21


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Apr 2016)

Most of your riding will be trouble free and enjoyable. Occasionally, you will come across a complete prat who will beep at you, shout at you or pass too closely. Do not dwell on it. They are prats and cannot help themselves. Just concentrate on the enjoyable side of things or you will stop enjoying it.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Apr 2016)

You can ride further than your legs think you can.


----------



## Kajjal (3 Apr 2016)

Bib shorts / tights seem a strange idea but fit very well and are comfortable for hours.


----------



## sidevalve (3 Apr 2016)

Two words - covers the lot - THINK AHEAD


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2016)

Get to know your bike, do regular quick checks to ensure that the bike is working ok...............it's a long walk back if things go wrong..................


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Apr 2016)

Cafe's exist for a reason. I've made it my goal to visit many


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Two words - covers the lot - THINK AHEAD



Of course, well remembered! HELMET!


----------



## Kajjal (3 Apr 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Cafe's exist for a reason. I've made it my goal to visit many


Only if unlike myself you can control your cake intake


----------



## RMurphy195 (3 Apr 2016)

When buying a bike - buy what you fancy, you'll ride it more!


----------



## DRM (3 Apr 2016)

coffeejo said:


> You can ride further than your legs think you can.


Top advice, as Jens Voight says "Shut up legs & do what I tell you" They soon learn to obey.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

coco69 said:


> Remove the stablizers....1973



Replace the stabilizers.........2016


----------



## mjr (3 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Of course, well remembered! HELMET!


Yep, stopping wearing one may be the single biggest improvement I've made: my neck pain's gone, wind noise reduced, cooler, easier to see behind, temptation to enter overpriced cycling events removed...


----------



## coco69 (3 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Yep, stopping wearing one may be the single biggest improvement I've made: my neck pain's gone, wind noise reduced, cooler, easier to see behind, temptation to enter overpriced cycling events removed...



Now youve started something lol


----------



## mjr (3 Apr 2016)

coco69 said:


> Now youve started something lol


No, I didn't start it. But you're right. I forget which site I'm on. I'll go report it instead.


----------



## Spinney (3 Apr 2016)

*Mod Note*: just a reminder to all that any discussion of helmet wearing goes _only _ in the dedicated thread!


----------



## iamRayRay (3 Apr 2016)

Not to go too hard at the start - always get KO'd for being too keen!


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Apr 2016)

Don't listen to music, listen to your body - taken me a while to realize this and has made riding so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Apr 2016)

Couple more:

get a track pump. For decades I mistakenly thought they were a luxury for racer types. Wrong - properly pumped up tyres roll better and puncture less - and the old thumb test and normal pump just ain't enough.

Smooth not nobbly tyres ( for the road). Tread doesn't grip more and is harder work to pedal - pump 'em up hard - see previous point.

Get saddle height right - probably a good bit higher than most "beginners" think.

Don't get suspension for road or canal paths etc - only desirable for proper mountain biking. Extra weight, and makes the bike worse. It costs money too, which on a cheap bike especially is far better spent elsewhere on the bike where it can do some good.

Mudguarda - a good thing.

Panniers or saddle bag are much better than rucksack.

A soft saddle is likely more uncomfortable than a hard one - though the latter does need to suit you.

Most braking should be via the front brake. Learn to brake hard safely with the front. You just can't stop quick using mainl.y the back brake. Care is however needed if turning corner or slippery surfaces

Don't dismiss drop handlebars or toe clips / clip in pedals as a "racer only" thing. Both have advantags for casual cycling too - although don't suit everyone.

Low gears are a good thing - many / most road-oriented bikes ar egeared far to high


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2016)

Many of that list are good but a few go too far IMO:



Profpointy said:


> Smooth not nobbly tyres ( for the road). Tread doesn't grip more and is harder work to pedal - pump 'em up hard - see previous point.


If you're riding smooth clean tarmac, then yes, bald tyres will be fine, but a bit of a groove helps bite through the little bit of mulch and stuff I ride over, which is on most less-motorised roads here most of the year. Keep the nobblies for deeper stuff than you'll get on roads, though.



Profpointy said:


> Get saddle height right - probably a good bit higher than most "beginners" think.


...and probably a good bit lower than hip-rocking sophomores think. Your weight should be shared between your saddle and your legs pushing the pedals (which is why you find the saddle harder as your legs tire).



Profpointy said:


> A soft saddle is likely more uncomfortable than a hard one - though the latter does need to suit you.


Hah! No, although a soft saddle also needs to suit you and not just be a fat pillow.



Profpointy said:


> Most braking should be via the front brake. Learn to brake hard safely with the front. You just can't stop quick using mainl.y the back brake. Care is however needed if turning corner or slippery surfaces


Don't brake while turning or crossing slippy stuff if you can help it: brake before and roll through.

You can't stop _as_ quick with the back but if you're careful not to skid, it can be pretty quick, it adapts to braking over lumpy descents better (the back naturally releases a bit if you hit a bump, whereas the front will often grab) and it's better than not stopping 



Profpointy said:


> Don't dismiss drop handlebars or toe clips / clip in pedals as a "racer only" thing. Both have advantags for casual cycling too - although don't suit everyone.


Advantages but drawbacks too. They're basically netural, changing the trade-offs/balancing act. Maybe you'll think they're change them in a way you like, but don't worry if you don't.



Profpointy said:


> Low gears are a good thing - many / most road-oriented bikes ar egeared far to high


Use 'em if you've got 'em, but don't be afraid to get off and push if you've not got one low enough. The pros used to do it lots - see 3min in, for example:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41lbl6q12Kw


----------



## simongt (4 Apr 2016)

Get the urban miles in and become confident in traffic of all sorts. And obey the road signs; there's enough minority idiots out there giving us a bad name - !


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2016)

Apart from his praise for the Irish mud police, I agree with every word of @Profpointy 's contribution above. 

Ride as if you have the right to be there, is my offering.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Apr 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Apart from his praise for the Irish mud police, I agree with every word of @Profpointy 's contribution above.
> 
> Ride as if you have the right to be there, is my offering.



ah very good! Should have been mudguardai of course.


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2016)




----------



## 2IT (4 Apr 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Get to know your bike, do regular quick checks to ensure that the bike is working ok...............it's a long walk back if things go wrong..................


 Exactly. Yesterday while riding my seat post dropped a few inches during a short ride. Luckily it was just three miles back to the car. Maybe I could carry those wrenches. Felt like riding a children's bike. Yes to your quick checks.


----------



## Nibor (4 Apr 2016)

One I have been learning recently It doesn't get any easier you just go faster.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> One I have been learning recently It doesn't get any easier you just go faster.


That was one lesson I learnt last year, at least we can take solace in our ever improving average speeds !


----------



## Sharky (4 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> One I have been learning recently It doesn't get any easier you just go faster.


In my case, it doesn't get any harder, I just go slower!


----------



## Nibor (4 Apr 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> That was one lesson I learnt last year, at least we can take solace in our ever improving average speeds !


My ride on Sunday I found the climb I do a lot a little harder thought to muyself that was tough got home and lo and behold a new PB


----------



## 123456789 (4 Apr 2016)

Bought over from motorcycling but equally applicable to push bikes (as is counter-steering but OP says you can only have one!) 

If you feel a bit squirrely when cornering at faster speeds (this is not applicable to turning left or right after having stopped at a set of lights/give way it's for faster cornering) place some weight on the outside pedal. I.e. if you are turning left weight (push down with the foot on) the right pedal. This should settle things down nicely and make the bike feel more planted in the corner.


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2016)

Your derailer can be useful for getting the chain back on.


----------



## Spinney (6 Apr 2016)

123456789 said:


> Bought over from motorcycling but equally applicable to push bikes (as is counter-steering but OP says you can only have one!)
> 
> If you feel a bit squirrely when cornering at faster speeds (this is not applicable to turning left or right after having stopped at a set of lights/give way it's for faster cornering) place some weight on the outside pedal. I.e. if you are turning left weight (push down with the foot on) the right pedal. This should settle things down nicely and make the bike feel more planted in the corner.


This is also useful for keeping your inside pedal well out of the way of any kerbs etc that it might clip of your inside foot was down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> One I have been learning recently It doesn't get any easier you just go faster.


You know, I don't buy this one. I do understand what it _means_ ... keep pushing yourself and keep improving ... but it's just not for me. I think it DOES get easier.

What would have been an hideous painful hill to me 4 years ago is now an exercise in bottom gear twiddling; Long distances are now possible and enjoyable, not semi possible grinds ending as a miserable struggle to to keep the pedals turning.

Of course I could keep repeatedly pushing myself on longer rides into the misery zone, or I could seek out the hilliest routes so my legs are jellified on even a 1% gradient, but hey I want to enjoy the fruits of my labours as well as occasionally pushing myself.


----------



## PpPete (6 Apr 2016)

Single most important change (since returning to cycling after a long absence)
Learning to build my own wheels.
Nothing more satisfying 
(Also nothing more terrifying the first time out on the first set you ever build)


----------



## Killiekevin (6 Apr 2016)

My advice.....be the cyclist you want to be. Dont worry about what every else is riding, wearing and what gadgets are the must haves. Buy the bike you like and what suits the type of riding you do. Wear what you like without worrying about whether you are a real cyclist or worry people think you're a knob because you're fully kitted out. And enjoy it.


----------



## united4ever (6 Apr 2016)

Great stuff here. The saddle height is a good one. I would say filtering on the right not the left was a bit of a revelation for me in terms of how it is much safer. Would never have had the confidence when I started.


----------



## ozboz (6 Apr 2016)

See and be seen at all times


----------



## Crandoggler (6 Apr 2016)

Your saddle could always be higher.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Your saddle could always be higher.


Except when it is already high enough!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2016)

My tip: Make sure you don't nip the inner tube when putting a tyre back on. As a beginner I got a puncture every day for a week on my commute. An experienced cyclist checked my tyre for sharp objects sticking through - there were none. he then asked how I replaced the punctured tubes. It turned out that I was using tyre levers in a very careless way and damaging the new tubes which then failed a few hours later.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> My tip: Make sure you don't nip the inner tube when putting a tyre back on. As a beginner I got a puncture every day for a week on my commute. An experienced cyclist checked my tyre for sharp objects sticking through - there were none. he then asked how I replaced the punctured tubes. It turned out that I was using tyre levers in a very careless way and damaging the new tubes which then failed a few hours later.



Good tip, usually, I've always pulled the tyres back on with brute force without using tyre levers. But, I suppose it depends on the tyre.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Good tip, usually, I've always pulled the tyres back on with brute force without using tyre levers. But, I suppose it depends on the tyre.


It depends on the tyre/rim combination. I have some that are very easy to do without using tyre levers. I have had others that are almost impossible even using strong tyre levers.

Putting a bit of air in the tube helps to reduce the chances of pinching it, but if you put too much in then it makes getting the tyre on almost impossible


----------



## Okeydokey (10 Apr 2016)

Buy second hand bikes, its amazing how many expensive bikes sit in a garage after less than 100 miles only to be sold when the enthusiast realises you have to peddle the thing (but now needs the room in the garage to store the next fashion driven artefact). The cycle to work scheme may offer you 30% off, second hand bikes offers you alot more.
Don't believe all the goodness that is supposed to eminate from your LBS, they are not all full of goodness.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

PpPete said:


> (Also nothing more terrifying the first time out on the first set you ever build)



One note of reassurance there - if you see the state of the wheels some people are happy to ride (BSOs on urban bike paths mostly, imo) that seem to survive repeated commutes, any wheel you build with a modicum of care is, in all probability, not going to explode and deposit you unexpectedly in traffic.

Going back to a point made earlier about route finding "Stop thinking like a driver" was the big one for me. Rather than take the direct (but 70mph limit) road I was used to for my commute, my LBS recommended a more circuitous (but arguably as fast by bike) route on smaller roads. It was an eye opener.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2016)

Eat plenty of cake.....


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2016)

.......and drink lots of coffee.


----------



## tallliman (10 Apr 2016)

It's nearly always possible to spin for miles. If you're tired, don't worry just spin and you'll get there eventually!

I only realised this earlier this year, it's opened long distances up no end for me!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Apr 2016)

Don't try and be a world beater from the off.
Take it easy and get to know your bike and your surroundings.


----------



## bikeman66 (10 Apr 2016)

Too many very useful pieces of advice given to me over the years, for which I have mostly been very grateful for, to pick out one that stands out! The most important advice I think I would be able to give is........just enjoy the bike, whether it's on the road, on the trail, for competition, for just riding to a cafe', for taking it apart and fettling unnecessarily, for polishing it to a point where you can see your face in it, or for simply just gazing at it........and bloody loving it! Enjoy your bike(s)!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (10 Apr 2016)

Choose the bike that makes you smile!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Apr 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Your saddle could always be higher.


Oh heavens so true and made all the difference to me.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Apr 2016)

bikeman66 said:


> Too many very useful pieces of advice given to me over the years, for which I have mostly been very grateful for, to pick out one that stands out! The most important advice I think I would be able to give is........just enjoy the bike, whether it's on the road, on the trail, for competition, for just riding to a cafe', for taking it apart and fettling unnecessarily, for polishing it to a point where you can see your face in it, or for simply just gazing at it........and bloody loving it! Enjoy your bike(s)!



I used to be ultra competitive all the time,but now I just enjoy ripping up the trails for the sheer enjoyment of being out on a bike



Aunty Tyke said:


> Choose the bike that makes you smile!



Yep,my bike is a Mongrel,made up of a mish mash of old parts and very few new ones.
Best bike I've ridden,and gives me tremendous joy.


----------



## ozboz (10 Apr 2016)

Saddle height is totally important , I was riding my MTB with saddle to low for too long , developed a serious IT band problem , took agonising months to get right , so yes , get that right ,


----------



## simongt (16 Apr 2016)

Okeydokey said:


> Don't believe all the goodness that is supposed to eminate from your LBS, they are not all full of goodness.


 You are so right - ! Norwich is awash with cycle shops, but there are only two I trust - and Halford's ain't one of them - !


----------



## adamangler (16 Apr 2016)

Choose a bike that you like the look of, too many people worry too much about a few grams here or there, aero vs sportive frame, well non of this really matters, the main thing that matters is how it looks unless your competing and want the edge. Look good first the rest will follow


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2016)

simongt said:


> You are so right - ! Norwich is awash with cycle shops, but there are only two I trust - and Halford's ain't one of them - !


Bike Works and Freemans? Is University Cycles still going? Do NBRC have a shop yet?


----------



## simongt (16 Apr 2016)

Specialised in Connaught Road & Freeman's. And if I'm in the mood of a ride as well, then Madgett's of Diss; the LBS par excellence. Okay, not strictly an LBS to Norwich, but with their standards of knowledge and service, a mere detail - !
'Fraid I've never come across Bike Works or University Cycles mjray, so can't comment.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2016)

Look around you at the sights, sounds and people that you ride past, whether it's in a city or the country. Just enjoy travelling under your own steam. Grunting, grimacing, and clock watching are not compulsory.


----------



## 2IT (17 Apr 2016)

adamangler said:


> Choose a bike that you like the look of, too many people worry too much about a few grams here or there, aero vs sportive frame, well non of this really matters, the main thing that matters is how it looks unless your competing and want the edge. Look good first the rest will follow



True. Also as you sit on the bike, do you like the way it looks underneath you. There could be rides where it's head down and hard work. A good looking top tube and paint job help.


----------



## Yazzoo (19 Apr 2016)

You're more capable than you think you are, you can get up that hill or do that long distance - not necessarily at record breaking speed but usually the mind goes before the body. If you roar off at 100% you'll not likely last the distance, use your brain and plan ahead and you'll make it.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2016)

Above have probably said these:

Get a track pump, and keep the tyres at the 'right' pressure for you - this will help to keep you moving and also reduce likelihood of punctures

Think of the curb/edge of the road as a wall, and you shouldn't be able to touch this when riding. You'll keep out of the gutter and all the rubbish that is in it. I'm surprised about the number of drivers near where I live that keep moaning about punctures, yet I haven't had one when driving or cycling - and neither has my partner.


----------



## kernowpaul (24 Apr 2016)

The best piece of advice I was given was 'just get out and ride the rest will follow', the only thing that wise person forgot to mention was those people that are following me ended up passing!! But hey I still love being out on the bike.

Track pumps are the best thing ever as well.


----------



## MattDB (24 Apr 2016)

Think before buying cheap brake pads...


----------



## Hicky (25 Apr 2016)

If you don't enjoy it then stop....(unless it pays the bills).


----------



## Nibor (25 Apr 2016)

Ride your own hill it doesn't matter if others are faster.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Apr 2016)

One's no good. Four essentials:

Saddle height. Pedal at bottom, heel on, your leg should be _just_ off-straight at the knee.
Tyre pressure. Hard. Harder than you'd think.
Gear lower, pedal faster
Anticipate, anticipate, anticipate


----------



## Thursday guy (27 Apr 2016)

I'm going to go with a less obvious one. Learning to mount and dismount while the bike is moving. It makes the transition from walking to riding so much smoother, means I don't have to stop completely.


----------



## Apollonius (27 Apr 2016)

Thursday guy said:


> I'm going to go with a less obvious one. Learning to mount and dismount while the bike is moving. It makes the transition from walking to riding so much smoother, means I don't have to stop completely.


I would prefer the skill of "hovering". I guess I picked this up as a youngster riding fixed, but it is so much safer and more effective riding if, approaching a junction say, you approach very very slowly in the final metres to full vision, and, still clipped in, decide then to go or stop. If go, it is easy to speed across as full power is immediately available, and a pedal cycle will accelerate with remarkable speed. If stop is needed, unclip and put a foot down, preferably the left as you are tipping towards the safer kerb side and avoiding a possibly oily chain ring.


----------



## Innes (29 Apr 2016)

Kajjal said:


> Bib shorts / tights seem a strange idea but fit very well and are comfortable for hours.


Also, ideal for us more generously proportioned chaps who don't always want exhibit a builder's a*** ;-)


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Apr 2016)

use sunscreen


----------



## eggman (23 Jul 2016)

Advice posted on this site - refrain from grinning and saying weeeee.........when freewheeling downhill.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jul 2016)

eggman said:


> Advice posted on this site - refrain from grinning and saying weeeee.........when freewheeling downhill.


I've no idea who said that ... But I do the legs out to the side and laugh when going through big puddles when it's that exhilarating rain.... (Not in the middle of winter when you just want to get out of it!)


----------



## Joeletaxi (23 Jul 2016)

I used to cycle a lot in my early teens, mostly to school and back,,a fair few miles. Now im in my early 60s i still think im pretty trim and fit but in need of some aerobic improvements i dragged my mountain bike out of the shed. 

Lessons i learned

Dont spend a fortune on a bike at first. Get your old hack out of the garage. The early stages of taking up cycling involve pain and discomfort. Its as simple as that. Whether you do that on your old hack or a 2 grand new bike is immaterial. You have to sweat through that early stage to get to a certain level of fitness where you can enjoy the ride and you can do it without the pain.

Learn basic cycle safety skills. Im in favour of his vis,a lot arent,,your choice.

Make sure your bike is well adjusted. Seat height is critical,also make sure tyre pressures are well up.

In the early stages ride a set route and use a phone app to measure performance. This should show continual improvement which will encourage you and demonstrate clear results

Remember,its never a crime to change down so if your feeling the pressure on a slope, drop a gear..

Most of all keep going..


----------



## *Dusty* (23 Jul 2016)

There's no such thing as bad weather, only inappropriate clothing. Cycling in bad weather now and again makes good weather seem much nicer 

Enjoy cycling. Enjoy everything you do or why bother? 

Don't fuss over components. Learn the difference between nice to have and need.


----------



## speccy1 (23 Jul 2016)

2IT said:


> Sometimes we've been cycling so long, we forget what it's like to be a beginner. If someone were to ask me the most helpful skill for a beginner it would be "learn to get on and off the bike without falling".
> 
> What's yours? One per "customer" please.


Don`t join cyclechat!!


----------



## eggman (24 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Don`t join cyclechat!!



Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## eggman (24 Jul 2016)

Joeletaxi said:


> I used to cycle a lot in my early teens, mostly to school and back,,a fair few miles. Now im in my early 60s i still think im pretty trim and fit but in need of some aerobic improvements i dragged my mountain bike out of the shed.
> 
> Lessons i learned
> 
> ...




Only disagree on one point raised. Buy a half decent bike. I did I bought my Carrera Fury in 2012 on the advice of What MB mag. It replaced a 20 year old Raleigh and boy was it eye opening, especially the disc brakes and its ability to freewheel long distances whereas i had to pedal the Raleigh downhills. It still puts a smile on my face every day.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jul 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> use sunscreen


But not above the eyes, as it stings like hell as its drips in when u sweat.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2016)

eggman said:


> Only disagree on one point raised. Buy a half decent bike. I did I bought my Carrera Fury in 2012 on the advice of What MB mag. It replaced a 20 year old Raleigh and boy was it eye opening, especially the disc brakes and its ability to freewheel long distances whereas i had to pedal the Raleigh downhills. It still puts a smile on my face every day.



I dragged my son's Tesco special out of the garage, fixed it and rode that for 18 months. You don't have to buy anything, I certainly couldn't afford £400 for a new bike. Get out, ride what you have, learn how to fix it and save up for something better.


----------



## eggman (24 Jul 2016)

mybike said:


> I dragged my son's Tesco special out of the garage, fixed it and rode that for 18 months. You don't have to buy anything, I certainly couldn't afford £400 for a new bike. Get out, ride what you have, learn how to fix it and save up for something better.



Fair point. My Carrera introduced me to becoming much more involved in cycling, due to its relative ease of use as it is so stable and reassuring - off road and mud plugging. Enjoy what you have is what it boils down to i believe.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2016)

Enjoy the ride whatever your bike and wherever you are.

Forget speed, distance and time . If you only ride 3 miles a week make it count as part of your week you enjoyed.


----------



## madferret (24 Jul 2016)

That the only person I should aim to be better than, is myself and if its not fun, I won't do it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2016)

madferret said:


> That the only person I should aim to be better than, is myself and if its not fun, I won't do it.


Welcome back @madferret


----------



## Gert Lush (24 Jul 2016)

Your arse will hurt.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jul 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Your arse will hurt.


Non always: mine never did from the beginning, wearing ordinary leggings, no padding.


----------



## Gert Lush (24 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Non always: mine never did from the beginning, wearing ordinary leggings, no padding.



Lucky you! I can't get mine to not hurt, currently in the try lots of saddles stage.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Non always: mine never did from the beginning, wearing ordinary leggings, no padding.



I will say, the first change I made to my son's bike was a decent saddle!


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2016)

mybike said:


> I will say, the first change I made to my son's bike was a decent saddle!


I'm now wondering what an indecent saddle looks like 

http://m.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/24/happy-ride-vibrating-bike-seat_n_3644182.html ?


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> I'm now wondering what an indecent saddle looks like
> 
> http://m.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/24/happy-ride-vibrating-bike-seat_n_3644182.html ?



Like this:







No, that was my wife's saddle not mine.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Jul 2016)

eggman said:


> Sorry, I don't understand.


You soon will


----------



## bozmandb9 (26 Jul 2016)

Just keep on doing it. Ride further, faster, and more frequently, it's the best addiction you can have, it never gets easier, you just go much further and much faster.


----------

